# Best way to store for about a week or 2



## jules22 (May 23, 2014)

Found 18 today. 2nd year hunting. I guess I ate all my morels last year and never had a chance to store them  I have a friend coming down in a week and would like to save some. I was wondering whats the best way to keep these guys fresh? How long will they stay good on my counter?


----------

